# Sony XBR850B 70"



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

I am thinking about buying this TV. I can get it for $ 2,500. It does not have HDR like the newer model but at this price it is hard to pass up. I can get the newer 65" XBR for the same price but I lose 10". Does anyone have this TV and if so what do you like and not like. I have read some reviews on it and they seem to like it but not the smart functions.
Thanks,

HIFI


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

HIFI said:


> I am thinking about buying this TV. I can get it for $ 2,500. It does not have HDR like the newer model but at this price it is hard to pass up. I can get the newer 65" XBR for the same price but I lose 10". Does anyone have this TV and if so what do you like and not like. I have read some reviews on it and they seem to like it but not the smart functions. Thanks, HIFI


I say 10" because I have a 60'now.


----------

